# Firefox : ouverture de fichier dans excel



## ccciolll (28 Février 2005)

J'ai un dysfonctionnement étrrange dans firefox. À chaque fois que je vais ouvrir un ficheir xls en ligne (je sais, ça peut sembler bizarren mais moi c'est mon quotidien), il me met le popup me demandant dans quel logiciel je veux l'ouvrir. Or je lui ai déjà indiqué de "toujours l'ouvrir avec excel" et en effet dans les préfs de firefox, il apparaît effectivement que les fichier "Excel Spreadsheet (XL,XLS)" doivent s'ouvrir avec "/Applications/Microsoft Office 2004/Microsoft Excel" et quand le popup apparaît, il indique que c'est un fichier "Excel Spreadsheet" donc il le reconnait bien.
Alors pourquoi n'ouvre-t'il pas automatiquement excel, c'est bien là le mystère.

D'autre part, il me fait apparaître le fichier excel ouvert sur le bureau. Or si je demande à ce qu'il s'ouvre dans excel, ce n'est pas pour qu'il apparaisse sur le bureau, justement.


----------



## minime (1 Mars 2005)

ccciolll a dit:
			
		

> Alors pourquoi n'ouvre-t'il pas automatiquement excel, c'est bien là le mystère.



Je viens d'essayer, ça fonctionne (FF 1.0.1 US). Le fichier est téléchargé et s'ouvre dans Excel sans rien demander.



			
				ccciolll a dit:
			
		

> D'autre part, il me fait apparaître le fichier excel ouvert sur le bureau.



Si tu utilises le bureau comme dossier de téléchargement c'est normal que le fichier atterrisse à cet endroit.


----------



## ccciolll (1 Mars 2005)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Je viens d'essayer, ça fonctionne (FF 1.0.1 US). Le fichier est téléchargé et s'ouvre dans Excel sans rien demander.



Moi j'ai la version 1.0 FR J'ai cherché sur le site http://frenchmozilla.sourceforge.net/firefox/ et dans les divers menu de firefox, je n'ai pas trouvé d'update prévu.
Penses-tu que je doives installer la version US ?

Au fait, peux-tu me donner l'url du fichier que tu as téléchargé, peut-être que c'est un problème de fichier et pas un problème de logiciel ? Je ne peux pas pour ma part donner publiquement l'url des fichiers que je télécharge, c'est professionnel.





			
				MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Si tu utilises le bureau comme dossier de téléchargement c'est normal que le fichier atterrisse à cet endroit.



Ce serait normal si je cliquais sur "enregistrer sur le disque" or ce n'est pas le cas, je clique sur "ouvrir avec".


----------



## minime (1 Mars 2005)

ccciolll a dit:
			
		

> Penses-tu que je doives installer la version US ?



Depuis la sortie de FF 1.0 les traductions officielles arrivent assez rapidement, une liste complète des versions traduites est consultable sur mozilla.org, tu devrais essayer la version française de Firefox 1.0.1 (moi je reste en US par habitude).



			
				ccciolll a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, peux-tu me donner l'url du fichier que tu as téléchargé



J'ai fait des essais avec des fichiers Excel récupérés dans Google, il recrache 109.000 résultats lorsqu'on effectue une recherche sur les termes : sheet filetype:xls. 



			
				ccciolll a dit:
			
		

> Ce serait normal si je cliquais sur "enregistrer sur le disque" or ce n'est pas le cas, je clique sur "ouvrir avec".



Si le fichier est déjà sur ton disque il peut s'ouvrir directement avec Excel, mais s'il est sur Internet il faut bien le télécharger, le sauvegarder quelque part, avant de l'ouvrir.


----------



## ccciolll (1 Mars 2005)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> J'ai fait des essais avec des fichiers Excel récupérés dans Google, il recrache 109.000 résultats lorsqu'on effectue une recherche sur les termes : sheet filetype:xls.



Un bon point pour toi ! J'ai fait un essai sur un autre fichier xls, ça se comporte bien comme ça devrait.
Donc le problème est dans la configuration des fichiers xls que je reçois.
Voici un descriptif de comment ça marche  (tiré d'un post que j'ai fait sue gecko auquel il n'a pas encore été répondu)

Pour plus de précision, voici le détail de l'ouverture du fichier excel (avec quelques infos en moins, question de secret professionnel) :
je reçois un e-mail de confirmation de commande avec un lien de type
<http://www.xx.com/mails/commande_excel.asp?commande_id=xxx>
qui ouvre firefox (navigateur par défaut selon mes réglages)
une fenêtre vide intitulée (Pas de titre) et pour laquelle le champ url est vide apparait.
Immédiatement après, se déclenche une pop-up disant
vous avez choisi d'ouvrir
XXXX-28022005.xls
qui est un fichier de type Excel Spreadsheet
à partir de http://www.xx.com/mails/


----------



## ccciolll (1 Mars 2005)

J'ai fait un test avec camino, il m'enregistre un fichier commande_excel.asp sur le disque dont je ne peux rien faire.
Avec safari, il enregistre sur le disque un ficheir xls sans me proposer de l'ouvrir avec un logiciel (ça ne fait peut-être pas partie des fonctionnalités de safari ?)
avec Opera, il l'enregistre dans la racine de mon dossier perso (je ne sais pas qui lui a dit d'aller enregistrer ça là, et je n'ai pas trouver les préférences qui permettaient de changer ça) sans me proposer de l'ouvrir avec un logiciel (mêrme remarque que pour safari)


----------



## minime (1 Mars 2005)

ccciolll a dit:
			
		

> J'ai fait un test avec camino, il m'enregistre un fichier commande_excel.asp sur le disque dont je ne peux rien faire.



Effectivement ce genre d'adresses en php ou asp peut poser problème. Dans ce cas je ne sais pas si c'est vraiment la faute du navigateur, c'est peut-être à cause de la configuration du serveur.



			
				ccciolll a dit:
			
		

> avec Opera, il l'enregistre dans la racine de mon dossier perso



Pour Opera il faut regarder dans les préférences Programs and Paths, et dans les préfs Générales pour Safari.


----------

